# Infos about Jackson 2016 Line up?



## starkill (Dec 19, 2015)

As the title says, does anyone have any infos about
the coming 2016 Jackson Guitars Line up?

BTW: My first post.  

Cheers


----------



## V_man (Dec 19, 2015)

I would love to see some new stuff from them. Is a shame that they discontinued some fixed bridge models like the rr1t and kv2t. Now everything have floyds


----------



## Jackley (Dec 20, 2015)

They've just taken a bunch of models down from their website and reshuffled the rest so I suspect we'll start to see a few things pop up soon.

There does look to be two relatively new finishes (unsure if they've used them before for these models):









They're not listed as finishes on either at the moment.


----------



## starkill (Dec 20, 2015)

Jackley said:


> They've just taken a bunch of models down from their website and reshuffled the rest so I suspect we'll start to see a few things pop up soon.
> 
> There does look to be two relatively new finishes (unsure if they've used them before for these models):
> 
> ...



Nice, I hope they do more colours of the RRXMGs or in general more RR models with 24 Frets.


----------



## electriceye (Dec 22, 2015)

I still want to see a return of Mustaine and the KV1!


----------



## ovlott (Dec 22, 2015)

V_man said:


> I would love to see some new stuff from them. Is a shame that they discontinued some fixed bridge models like the rr1t and kv2t. Now everything have floyds



I hope they kept/keep some of the Hardtail Dinky's around. I've had GAS for a Chlorine Burst maple fret board one for some time.


----------



## Pav (Dec 22, 2015)

I've been craving a 24 fret Rhoads with one humbucker for years. I doubt it will happen but I can hope.


----------



## StrmRidr (Dec 22, 2015)

Pav said:


> I've been craving a 24 fret Rhoads with one humbucker for years. I doubt it will happen but I can hope.



They had the RR24 for a while when the Pro series was still made in Japan that was exactly what you're looking for, a 24 frets Rhoads with one humbucker. I see them pop up on the used market once in a while.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 22, 2015)

electriceye said:


> I still want to see a return of Mustaine and the KV1!



Yeah, I wouldn't be holding your breath on that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2015)

Another production Soloist 7 with the traditional headstock and shark fin inlays in ANY color would make me happy happy boy. Also I'm not really a fan of the toggle switches they're putting on them now either. Maybe I'll just start playing DKs instead.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 22, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Another production Soloist 7 with the traditional headstock and shark fin inlays in ANY color would make me happy happy boy. Also I'm not really a fan of the toggle switches they're putting on them now either. Maybe I'll just start playing DKs instead.



You mean the blade switches?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2015)

The soloists don't appear to have blade switches anymore. I miss them. All the newer ones seem to have those 3 way toggles on them.


----------



## musicaldeath (Dec 22, 2015)

Hoping for a good Dave Davidson Warrior sig, but we will see. Otherwise, I may have to order one next year in the trans black. Maybe custom select so I can reverse the headstock.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 22, 2015)

Pro series SLAT would be awesome.


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I predict that Jackson will make The One Guitar. The one that so many of us have been waiting for..... except that it will have a Kahler trem, polka dots and plastic pentagram inlays. That seems to be the way of things with these guys lately.


----------



## Chiba666 (Dec 23, 2015)

Fretless 5 string warrior bass, 35 inch scale, 24 frets, neck through.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 23, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> The soloists don't appear to have blade switches anymore. I miss them. All the newer ones seem to have those 3 way toggles on them.



I'm pretty sure a Les Paul style toggle switch is the normal setup for 2 pickup USA soloists. 

There's also the super 80's three mini toggle setup that looks super annoying to use


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Dec 23, 2015)

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm pretty sure a Les Paul style toggle switch is the normal setup for 2 pickup USA soloists.
> 
> There's also the super 80's three mini toggle setup that looks super annoying to use



I don't know about y'all, but I would love a guitar with the three mini toggle setup and 3 pickups. More pickup combos than are possible with other toggle switches


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 23, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> The soloists don't appear to have blade switches anymore. I miss them. All the newer ones seem to have those 3 way toggles on them.



Ah, I'm the exact opposite. I see no reason for a blade switch on a two 'bucker guitar.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 23, 2015)

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm pretty sure a Les Paul style toggle switch is the normal setup for 2 pickup USA soloists.



It is.



wannabguitarist said:


> There's also the super 80's three mini toggle setup that looks super annoying to use



You mean you switch pickups during a song? Nah, I don't believe it!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm pretty sure a Les Paul style toggle switch is the normal setup for 2 pickup USA soloists.
> 
> There's also the super 80's three mini toggle setup that looks super annoying to use



And I'm pretty sure that wasn't always the case because I've played and owned 2 pickup soloists that use a blade. 



eaeolian said:


> Ah, I'm the exact opposite. I see no reason for a blade switch on a two 'bucker guitar.



My DK7-M has a 5 way on it and I really like position 4. If it's just going to have EMGs, then a 3 way anything would work I suppose. But I think I really just prefer the feel of a blade switch vs a toggle. If the 7 string soloists were passive it might make more of a difference I suppose. 







This as a production model with a blade like on my DK7 would be SWEEEEEET... I'm scared to see what the Jackson Custom Shop might charge me for something like that.


----------



## electriceye (Dec 23, 2015)

Konf, that is a SICK Soloist!!!! I'm actually surprised they don't have a production model like that yet.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Konf, that is a SICK Soloist!!!! I'm actually surprised they don't have a production model like that yet.



It was a special edition or something similar. And I think they had a run for SSO at one point. They were black and had regular headstocks.

http://axepalace.com/jackson-cs-sl2h-7-string.html

It's said out of stock forever, but I haven't actually inquired with Nick yet about getting one.

I'd honestly settle for a reissue of the SLAT3-7 with full sized inlays...


----------



## lemeker (Dec 23, 2015)

I'd like to see a dk7 that isn't a bolt on. It would save me some extra cash by not having to custom shop one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)

Do they make neck-thru DKs? I haven't seen one, but I've only recently realized how much I like Jacksons, so a lot of you guys probably know more than I do.


----------



## StrmRidr (Dec 23, 2015)

Dinkys are all bolt-on. The soloist is the neck through model.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)

That's what I thought, but one can never be too sure.


----------



## Mad-Max (Dec 23, 2015)

All I know is, Jackson, or Fender more accurately, need to improve their quality control on their guitars. Especially their pro series models. 

I bought a pro series King V a couple years ago and that thing hasn't played or felt right since I've had it. Maybe it was because it was made at the Indonesian factory but it just doesn't quite compare to what they used to make. 

I've played the other models too and they tend to have a similar feel to me. 

I wish they could go back to how they made their production guitars at the Japanese factory. I have an old X series King V that was made in Japan that I paid $500 for and it smokes any of the modern Pro Series models they have that are double the price.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 23, 2015)

StrmRidr said:


> Dinkys are all bolt-on. The soloist is the neck through model.



yeah, but one can dream.


----------



## oppgulp (Dec 23, 2015)

They should make the Death Angel part of their US Select Series.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 23, 2015)

oppgulp said:


> They should make the Death Angel part of their US Select Series.



I've become enamoured with the Death Warrior/Kelly (top Kelly bevel with lower Warrior horn) shape. After seeing the one below I reached out to get a custom shop 7-string price quote, since I have a Jackson Kelly 7 string custom, and nearly fell out of my chair at their price quote. I was so stunned I was like in a daze for the rest of the day. They wanted $6000! My Kelly was under 5K. I was told the new sky high prices are a result of the new Custom Select options. As a result any specs outside of the Custom Select specs (meaning all 7-string builds, extended scale lengths, etc) has to be "MasterBuilt" which jacks the price up that high. No way in hell I'm spending 6K and waiting close to 3 years. Would've done $4800 max.







Rev.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh my god... I forgot all about the Death Kelly (or is it the War Kelly? I've seen it called a few things)... So much want.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 23, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh my god... I forgot all about the Death Kelly (or is it the War Kelly? I've seen it called a few things)... So much want.



That is definitely Death Warrior since it has the Death Angel rear. The differences are the Death Kelly is vertically split between a Kelly and a Death Angel (basically Kelly front half and Death Angel rear half). The Death Warrior however is split horizontally between the Warrior and Death Angel. It has the Death Angel top half and the Warrior bottom half. The top bevel though looks a little more close to a Kelly than the Death Angel. When I see the Death Angel pics that top front bevel looks a little wider, but that could just be the pics.


Rev.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)

Ooooh I see the difference now. It's subtle.






I think I like the Death Warrior a tiny bit more, honestly.


----------



## oppgulp (Dec 24, 2015)

That Death Warrior is sweet!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 24, 2015)

*double post*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 24, 2015)

Fingers crossed they release another


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 24, 2015)

*dammit I'm having trouble posting today*


----------



## manu80 (Dec 24, 2015)

Some broderick models , affordable but that look a bit more like his US model. Like figured top, would be cool.
We'll also have the new marty firedman models, hope they'll be good


----------



## Aso (Dec 24, 2015)

I've been so tempted to get a quote for a Death Warrior and seeing pics stokes that fire again. Maybe if things go right next year I will put one on order. Heck, I will have at least two years before I have to pay for it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 24, 2015)

Aso said:


> I've been so tempted to get a quote for a Death Warrior and seeing pics stokes that fire again. Maybe if things go right next year I will put one on order. Heck, I will have at least two years before I have to pay for it.



Did you catch my post where they quoted me $6000 for a seven string version? No special top woods or anything. That's why I was so stunned as my custom 7-string Kelly has a spalted maple top and headstock and was a good amount less. That shape isn't part of the Custom Select so it will require masterbuilt, so be prepared for a price around the 6k range. God iI wish I could get one lol. 


Rev.


----------



## Aso (Dec 24, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> Did you catch my post where they quoted me $6000 for a seven string version? No special top woods or anything. That's why I was so stunned as my custom 7-string Kelly has a spalted maple top and headstock and was a good amount less. That shape isn't part of the Custom Select so it will require masterbuilt, so be prepared for a price around the 6k range. God iI wish I could get one lol.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Yes I know it will have to be a masterbuilt and the 7 string upgrade adds about 1k to the price. Being masterbuilt is one reason I haven't inquired yet but if things keep going well at the job I am going to inquire and possibly put a deposit down if it comes out around 5.5k. I ordered two custom selects this year and have spent way to much time calculating costs and dreaming over the Jackson custom shop cost list.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 24, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> I think I like the Death Warrior a tiny bit more, honestly.



Which one is which?

I like the natural flame top one.

EDIT: Googled it, I guess the one I like is the Death Kelly and the airbrushed black one is the Warrior? One thing's for certain, the Death Angel is the ugly sister. Looks like one of the other two with some serious birth defects.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 24, 2015)

That's a Death Angel. 



manu80 said:


> Some broderick models , affordable but that look a bit more like his US model. Like figured top, would be cool.
> We'll also have the new marty firedman models, hope they'll be good



Is that for real? Are the Broderick models going to have a compound radius this time? In the affordable range I mean. I know his USA model had a 12 - 17" board or something like that.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 24, 2015)

You guys are making my have to throw on some Death Angel. But the Death Angel Jackson is ugly. The sg horn ruins it.


----------



## Rich5150 (Dec 25, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> That's a Death Angel.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that for real? Are the Broderick models going to have a compound radius this time? In the affordable range I mean. I know his USA model had a 12 - 17" board or something like that.



I have 2 USA Broderick's, They never had a Compound Radius they are all a straight 12". That is what her prefers.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 25, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p312/JERMDADDY/jackson%202/custshopdeathwarriorbloodwood020.jpg[/IMG]



That is ....ing cool 



eaeolian said:


> You mean you switch pickups during a song? Nah, I don't believe it!



I do. Jamming in my bedroom


----------



## ovlott (Dec 26, 2015)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> I don't know about y'all, but I would love a guitar with the three mini toggle setup and 3 pickups. More pickup combos than are possible with other toggle switches



Man I used to have a 1991 Jackson CS Hss Soloist with the three mini toggles...

It was fun and did lead to a lot of interesting sounds for recording, but I personally could never see myself using it live just for practicality. But boy do I miss that thing


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 26, 2015)

Rich5150 said:


> I have 2 USA Broderick's, They never had a Compound Radius they are all a straight 12". That is what her prefers.



Oh reeeeeeeeaally?

Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist 7 - Custom Shop, Transparent Red | Sweetwater.com

That must be why everywhere I see this one it says 12 - 17" radius...


----------



## TedintheShed (Dec 27, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh reeeeeeeeaally?
> 
> Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist 7 - Custom Shop, Transparent Red | Sweetwater.com
> 
> That must be why everywhere I see this one it says 12 - 17" radius...




At about 2:11 in the video, Broderick says it has "a 12" radius across the whole neck".

Also on the Jackson website: "Fingerboard Radius: 12" (305 mm)"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2015)

On the $1000 model a straight 12" radius is listed in the specs. But everywhere I've seen the one I posted it says 12 - 17". Might be a typo, but I don't see why it wouldn't have been corrected by now.


----------



## TedintheShed (Dec 27, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> On the $1000 model a straight 12" radius is listed in the specs. But everywhere I've seen the one I posted it says 12 - 17". Might be a typo, but I don't see why it wouldn't have been corrected by now.



The link I gave was the specs for the USA model, straight from Jackson's website. 

Sweetwater just may have it wrong. Jackson's website said 12" (both in the specs and in the overview) and so does Broderick himself in the video.

GC says 12" too: http://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackson/Jackson-Chris-Broderick-Soloist-electric-guitar.gc


----------



## Rich5150 (Dec 27, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh reeeeeeeeaally?
> 
> Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist 7 - Custom Shop, Transparent Red | Sweetwater.com
> 
> That must be why everywhere I see this one it says 12 - 17" radius...



Yes really if you would like i can put a radius gauge on the fretboard. 

I really don't care what a website says, i actually own them and know what the specs are and every video with Chris he states that they have a straight 12" radius.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm just curious ab the discrepancy. Let's not get all butt hurt ab it.


----------



## Rich5150 (Dec 27, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm just curious ab the discrepancy. Let's not get all butt hurt ab it.



Trust me theres no butthurt at all. Websites get specs wrong all the time. As i said i own 2 of them and have set them up myself i know the specs.


----------



## starkill (Dec 31, 2015)

That's so rude from Jackson. I watched my email account today. An Newsletter Mail from Jackson. 
I thought, yeaaaah the new models, or at least a preview.
No, just a new year wish.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 31, 2015)

Rich5150 said:


> Trust me theres no butthurt at all. Websites get specs wrong all the time. As i said i own 2 of them and have set them up myself i know the specs.



This is the correct answer. They are definitely 12" across the board. To my knowledge, no spec regarding the fretboard was changed between the USA and import except, and all specs should be the same going into 2016.


----------



## Jackley (Jan 1, 2016)

I can't remember if this is correct but did Chris mention that a hardtail version would be released at NAMM? Something similar to his blue one (https://www.instagram.com/p/wwv2VAzJ45/).


----------



## Millul (Jan 1, 2016)

I hope not, my bank account wouldn't survive!


----------



## manu80 (Jan 1, 2016)

something I'm really expecting, but I guess it's gonna be an expensive version (but you never know, the Anthrax Flag SL that was released is an affordable version) is the Jackson KV with the flying V look. This one is really growing on me.
Maybe some Beaulieu V's in 7 but import? the import 6 was released this year a bit secretly...


----------



## oppgulp (Jan 1, 2016)

manu80 said:


> something I'm really expecting, but I guess it's gonna be an expansive version (but you never know, the Anthrax Flag SL that was released is an affordable version) is the Jackson KV with the flying V look.



+1

I would really want that to happend. I also hope that they will release the 'Les Paul' Marty Friedman had used lately. The email Jackson sent out yesterday showed the contour of a Les Paul shaped guitar.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 1, 2016)

I think it was said in the post about the new Marty's shape that it will indeed be introduced at NAMM, so you should prepare your wallet


----------



## electriceye (Jan 1, 2016)

Cool to see Marty returning to Jackson. But nothing can compare to his Kelly model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2016)

Man if it's that Les Paul he's been playing recently with the Jackson 3x3 headstock, I want it. I ....ing love that thing.


----------



## oppgulp (Jan 2, 2016)

manu80 said:


> I think it was said in the post about the new Marty's shape that it will indeed be introduced at NAMM, so you should prepare your wallet



Cool. Do you have a link to that post? I have searched but cannot find it.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 2, 2016)

damn can't find it either. it's from this summer but can't get it...


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 2, 2016)

The Broderick model (the pro) is definatly 12''. I played it recently at a shop and it was fairly obvious that it was different from most fretboards. Felt great though.

And yeah, never trust specs of some shop website, usually they are way off.

Also in the Broderick vid: That fretboards is NASTY! seriously, clean your guitar before you do videos about your guitar


----------



## Jackley (Jan 2, 2016)

I've attached a photo of the singlecut they built for Marty, he's got a few on his Facebook page.

Jackson posted this on their Instagram page yesterday, the outline in the front is definitely a singlecut:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAAr8AqQ3X8/

They have done a couple of singlecuts before if the memory serves correct; I think Phil Collen has one?


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 2, 2016)

I didn't even pick up on the Singlecut shape in that picture. Hopefully they'll release something that looks a lot less crap than the Friedman PRS that was released.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 2, 2016)

A 2 month old post from Brodericks instagram with the text:



> Just got done checking out my new custom hardtail Jackson guitar that will be released at NAMM 2016! It is so kick ass, I can't wait to get my hands on the finished product!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2016)

maliciousteve said:


> I didn't even pick up on the Singlecut shape in that picture. Hopefully they'll release something that looks a lot less crap than the Friedman PRS that was released.



I don't know why Marty half-assed that sig. He took a SE Tremonti and threw star inlays and a different bridge on it. 

This singlecut looks so much better. And I hope they introduce as Kelly sig as well. I loved the way his Kelly looked. 

Also, I'm curious if the Broderick sig will have a monorail bridge like his first one.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's another version of Marty's singlecut shape, but with 7 strings and binding instead of bevels:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know if this means they're making them available for the custom shop, but Jackson will be showing off some Firebirds. Probably the first time they made them in years.

On top of that, saw this on JCF...






Definitely got a singlecut happening, and it's looking like that fugly prototype someone showed off a few months ago.


----------



## Rawkmann (Jan 2, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't know why Marty half-assed that sig. He took a SE Tremonti and threw star inlays and a different bridge on it.



My cousin bought the PRS Friedman sig a couple months ago and its probably the best guitar for the money I've ever played.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 2, 2016)

Jackley said:


> I've attached a photo of the singlecut they built for Marty, he's got a few on his Facebook page.
> 
> Jackson posted this on their Instagram page yesterday, the outline in the front is definitely a singlecut:
> 
> ...



Jackson did a new PC sig 2 or 3 years ago and it was a giant flop. It was butt-ugly and had a large body. And I think it only came in gold and some other nasty color. You don't even see Phil playing it, if I'm not mistaken. They made a one-off 3H pseudo-Destroyer for him last year that people really liked, but apparently Jackson had no intention of releasing it for production for some reason.

Jackson has had a couple of very lackluster NAMMs. I just have a feeling this year is going to be pretty exciting.


----------



## big_aug (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd like to see a nice Kelly. Maybe one that's affordable lop


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 4, 2016)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'd honestly settle for a reissue of the SLAT3-7 with full sized inlays...



Uhh...I have a SLAT3-7 with full-sized inlays. The first run of 50 or so were the ones with the small inlays and no binding.


----------



## pastanator (Jan 4, 2016)

big_aug said:


> I'd like to see a nice Kelly. Maybe one that's affordable lop



Yo a seven string 26.5" Kelly tho?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2016)

can't believe jackson doesn't give us a sneak peek !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_aug (Jan 4, 2016)

pastanator said:


> Yo a seven string 26.5" Kelly tho?



Dude....

Never happen haha


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 6, 2016)

Ole Alanis Morissete lookin' ass.......


Isn't it generally frowned upon to wear your own band shirts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2016)

Does Charvel get it's own thread, or does it belong in the Jackson thread?

Because...


----------



## curlyvice (Jan 8, 2016)

^ Charvel better have some San Dimas Style 2's lined up this year. I will buy all of them.


----------



## big_aug (Jan 8, 2016)

Need USA Charvel Star. Bad. I'd buy no question. Hopefully with a bad ass graphic.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 9, 2016)

Damn, I can't wait.....come on jackson! move it !


----------



## electriceye (Jan 9, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Does Charvel get it's own thread, or does it belong in the Jackson thread?
> 
> Because...



Uhhhhhhhh....care to elaborate on what you've seen???? I would suggest starting a Charvel-only thread. Very interested...


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 9, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Does Charvel get it's own thread, or does it belong in the Jackson thread?
> 
> Because...



It's sexy when you can't see the whole thing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Uhhhhhhhh....care to elaborate on what you've seen???? I would suggest starting a Charvel-only thread. Very interested...



Thats the only thing I saw.  Charvel posted it on their FB.

EDIT: oops, make that two.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 9, 2016)

jackson posted a Yellow soloist too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2016)

^Just saw that.


----------



## eoinbmorg (Jan 9, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



spoke wheel truss rods, hot pink, maple board?

yes please.


----------



## curlyvice (Jan 11, 2016)

Charvel just posted this to their fb page. They've had the hashtag #sixpackofsound on their past few photos so I'm assuming they'll release 6 new San Dimas colors. Hopefully US-made.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 11, 2016)

REALLY hoping those Charvels are USA made


----------



## feraledge (Jan 12, 2016)

If Charvel does a Pro Mom (MIM or MIA) with direct mount PUPs, a truss wheel and a recessed neck plate, I will buy one. Or two. I'm feeling a little fortunate right now that those ones don't have recessed neck plates, because I really should consider my 2016 guitar buying taped out, but Charvel has that power...


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 12, 2016)

technomancer said:


> REALLY hoping those Charvels are USA made



Dunno, the last USA promods were less than stellar and many people thought the Japanese ones were actually as good while having a much lower pricetag. 
Wouldn't be against a purple promod with a maple board, haven't bought one so far because their bridge/board pairings were all wrong.


----------



## starkill (Jan 12, 2016)

Maaaaaan how long does it take to preview the new line-up? I can't wait any longer hahahaha


----------



## manu80 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah , not a lot of teasing even...
They'd better deliver


----------



## feraledge (Jan 12, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Dunno, the last USA promods were less than stellar and many people thought the Japanese ones were actually as good while having a much lower pricetag.
> Wouldn't be against a purple promod with a maple board, haven't bought one so far because their bridge/board pairings were all wrong.



The two USA Pro Mods I owned were top notch. Zero negative comments from me on them. They didn't have the rolled FB edges that the MIJ ones did. Nothing against the MIJ models though, I'd take either, but I can't complain about my MIM Pro Mod either.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 12, 2016)

One silver sparkle V has appeared on their fb page...
https://www.facebook.com/jacksongui....151305.91043496743/10153181810716744/?type=3


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 12, 2016)

Please tell me this is a joke...






This is the picture for the SL2H on their website currently.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like those Floyd rose speedloader things that no one bought 10 years ago


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 12, 2016)

It's exactly what it is. I remember when BC Rich was pushing these hard on their NJ series about 10 years ago. I'm actually surprised that it still exists.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 12, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> Please tell me this is a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 12, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Looks like those Floyd rose speedloader things that no one bought 10 years ago



Yeah, apparently Floyd is pushing those things again...


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 12, 2016)

Are they trying to cash in on the headless craze? They missed a step, if so.


Don't these have special string sets that you HAVE to use?


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 12, 2016)

Talk about late as hell onto a bandwagon that crashed and burned years ago... Way to go Jackson, I'm sure people will be getting these for a steal five years from now in the NOS blowout sales...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2016)

Wait, that's real? I thought it was some ....ty mockup made by someone either here or the JCF.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 12, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> Please tell me this is a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sure as hell hope it's a joke. Who has ever bought a guitar with that crap??


----------



## feraledge (Jan 12, 2016)

electriceye said:


> I sure as hell hope it's a joke. Who has ever bought a guitar with that crap??



Some folks on JCF:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2016)

I just checked the website...






It's ....ing real.

EDIT: Uh, I just checked some old JCF threads, and that's apparently an old one. 

http://www.jcfonline.com/threads/103013-Floyd-Rose-speedloader-system


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's a close-up. It says custom shop on the truss rod cover  There's still hope that this is just a mistake and someone uploaded the wrong picture on the website.


----------



## The Scenic View (Jan 13, 2016)

I really hope this is a joke. Realistically, how many guitars with speedloaders actually sell? For reference, remember when BC Rich had speedloader guitars? They lasted real long.


----------



## Womb raider (Jan 13, 2016)

I hope to heck that isn't the case with the speedloaders. Now I'm dying of anticipation to set what Jackson has in store for us. They aren't going to make us wait until NAMM are they?


----------



## electriceye (Jan 13, 2016)

Womb raider said:


> I hope to heck that isn't the case with the speedloaders. Now I'm dying of anticipation to set what Jackson has in store for us. They aren't going to make us wait until NAMM are they?



Unlike ESP and BCR, it sure looks like it...


----------



## Womb raider (Jan 13, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Unlike ESP and BCR, it sure looks like it...



Sucks. I'm gassing bad and have a line on a couple guitars for a steal. Just waiting on PRS and Jackson to show the goods before I pull the trigger


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 13, 2016)

Now I just hope that Jackson won't "upgrade" Pro Dinky DK2 models with that speedloader crap...  Because current DK2 hardly need any upgrade at all, and I'm GASing for one of these:


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2016)

I want the San Dimas version of that burnt orange DK2 so bad it's ridiculous.


----------



## oversteve (Jan 13, 2016)

When you go into the SL2H details there are still tuners and regular sl2h specs in it so it's probably just a mistake with the image


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 13, 2016)

There's one of them orange dinky at my local store. Looks awesome in person.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2016)

Might as well rename this the Jackson/Charvel/EVH NAMM 2016 thread.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't see one mention of the Speedloader on JCF.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2016)

electriceye said:


> I don't see one mention of the Speedloader on JCF.



Like 5 years ago.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 14, 2016)

Pic of an 8 string has appeared on fb
With luminlay...maybe a misha 8 ?


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 14, 2016)

manu80 said:


> Pic of an 8 string has appeared on fb
> With luminlay...maybe a misha 8 ?



Judging by the inlays, it's definitely a Juggernaut.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2016)

It's not that hard to post FB pictures here.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah sorry was in the subway, just types quickly
Thank god you're here


----------



## Womb raider (Jan 14, 2016)

Crazy, didn't know he rocked an 8.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 15, 2016)

just once I'd like Jackson threads to be bumped with actual information about Jackson guitars and not completely OT Periphery BS


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 15, 2016)

sakeido said:


> just once I'd like Jackson threads to be bumped with actual information about Jackson guitars and not completely OT Periphery BS



Ask and ye shall receive. 

Seriously, guys, there's a Periphery thread for discussing that stuff. Use it.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 15, 2016)

Some guitars ( mostly soloist/slat ) with new colors have appeared on thomann
No big revelations yet


----------



## starkill (Jan 15, 2016)

manu80 said:


> Some guitars ( mostly soloist/slat ) with new colors have appeared on thomann
> No big revelations yet



Yeah, and the SLX with new PU configuration. In this Case they gota H-S-S.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 17, 2016)

Bunch of new models listed here New Namm 2016 Guitars and Bass

I'm really digging some of them. This just went to the top of the GAS list:


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Damn you jackson. Not a damn kelly worth buying... This blows


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2016)

Also, christ I hate the cutaway on the "Monarkhs". What the .... kind of name is that anyway?


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 17, 2016)

ZERO1 said:


> Damn you jackson. Not a damn kelly worth buying... This blows



I still can't believe they haven't introduced a Pro series Kelly. I'd be all over it if they did.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 17, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> I still can't believe they haven't introduced a Pro series Kelly. I'd be all over it if they did.


I wish I could like your comment more than once. Exactly what I was hoping for. I don't understand why they haven't made one either.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear Charvel, 
I love you, but your Pro Mod pricing has gone nuts. Unless this is back to US production, I'm just baffled. 
Your friend,
Feraledge


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Dear Charvel,
> I love you, but your Pro Mod pricing has gone nuts. Unless this is back to US production, I'm just baffled.
> Your friend,
> Feraledge



That's CDN, which has been really, really bad lately. It's all going to be the same price as everything still is, most likely.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 17, 2016)

I think this is mostly Canadian pricing, USA pricing I expect to be better.

The Broderick HT Looks good, but nothing too appealing for me.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2016)

My bad, didn't catch that. Carry on Charvel.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jan 17, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> Bunch of new models listed here New Namm 2016 Guitars and Bass
> 
> I'm really digging some of them. This just went to the top of the GAS list:



So far I'm in love with the 2016 Jackson lineup. The Gojira sig is awesome, as are the Monarkh models. Really hoping we see even more cool stuff at NAMM


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2016)

Honestly pretty relieved that this is hardtail, otherwise I would have no choice but to buy it. Love that finish.


----------



## dimebagfan01 (Jan 17, 2016)

The lack of pointy this year is disappointing, but I'm always excited to see what the custom shop puts together for display!


----------



## starkill (Jan 17, 2016)

dimebagfan01 said:


> The lack of pointy this year is disappointing, but I'm always excited to see what the custom shop puts together for display!


Yeah, that's disgusting, only boring strat stuff. Except that ....ty Signature Rhoads. How do they dare to torture my favourite body shape like that.


----------



## pahulkster (Jan 17, 2016)

What is wrong with that Rhoads?


----------



## starkill (Jan 17, 2016)

pahulkster said:


> What is wrong with that Rhoads?


Because it looks like a 12 year old BC Rich Fan created it.


----------



## jernigant (Jan 17, 2016)

I love the new stuff.  It would have been nice to see a pro series Kelly and warrior though. Personally I think the "morton" headstock looks better on the single cuts but the headstock they chose looks fine too. (Please excuse my bad Photoshop pic)


----------



## manu80 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just
F...in
Disappointed ( for the moment )
New colors, so what, the lp monarkh shape to me doesn't fit in the jackson range. It 's not even a friedman official sig, finally...
No scott ian , at least one of the 3 he showed...
I'll keep my money this year so far


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 18, 2016)

That orange hardtail Charvel...and the hot pink one... Omg...


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 18, 2016)

jernigant said:


> I love the new stuff.  It would have been nice to see a pro series Kelly and warrior though.



Since this is not the official Jackson release, there might still be hope for a Pro Kelly and Warrior, but it doesn't look like it will happen this year


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 18, 2016)

Anything on Marty Friedman with Jackson? I saw he was playing that new single cut on his tour alongside his PRS's.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 18, 2016)

Gonna be so disappointing if there's not a US-made single cut. They look so much better than I was expecting.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 19, 2016)

starkill said:


> Because it looks like a 12 year old BC Rich Fan created it.





 Que?


Looks like the classic concorde.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 19, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Que?
> 
> 
> Looks like the classic concorde.



I think they are referring to the Christian Andreu signature. I think it's perfectly fine, the tribal demon is from their first album when the band was still called "Godzilla" instead of Gojira


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 20, 2016)

Website has been updated with new models New Models for 2016 | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

No Marty Friedman sig. 

Okay then.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 20, 2016)

And no Pro Kelly or Warrior


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 20, 2016)

Well im a Kelly/Warrior fan too, but finish-wise it's an awesome year for me =


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

> Like its 6-string SCX counterpart, the Monarkh SCX7 features the same high-performance qualities in a brooding 7-string version.



Looking for that 7th string like


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 20, 2016)

Mmmm, that white and maple up there.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 20, 2016)

no reverse headstock dinky or soloists. 

not even a dxmg, dkmg redux.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 20, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Mmmm, that white and maple up there.



I agree that one is pretty nice, but I which they would have included black sharkfins and matching maple headstock like the MIJ DK2M.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2016)

If I was going to buy a Jackson this year, this would probably be it: 





Hope the SL2 QC has improved.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2016)

Charvel is updated too. They didn't skimp on the neon this year for sure. Definitely dig some, but thankful that the San Dimas burnt orange is hardtail only. I don't think I justify buying another guitar this year. 


Although I'm thinking about having an older pro mod refinished burnt orange with black hardware now! Haha.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 20, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No Marty Friedman sig.
> 
> Okay then.



Well, yes and no. They debuted the Monarkh, which is new and which is what Marty has essentially been playing the past few months. 

What I AM confused about...no new models/changes to the core USA lineup???????? WTF?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Well, yes and no. They debuted the Monarkh, which is new and which is what Marty has essentially been playing the past few months.



Not exactly. His had some differences, including a bevel around the entire body.






Plus, that badass Kelly he played.


----------



## Force (Jan 20, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> I agree that one is pretty nice, but I which they would have included black sharkfins and matching maple headstock like the MIJ DK2M.



This 1000 times over, what's wrong with Jackson? The best looking neck ever made, it needs to return NOW!!!!!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 20, 2016)

Marty changes endorsers faster than his underwear.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 20, 2016)

They should really consider introducing those outline sharkfin inlays on more models. I think it looks great.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 20, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Looking for that 7th string like



Edit: Nope they haven't fixed it different model.


----------



## Jackley (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello

New Models for 2016 | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## manu80 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm going to cry, i'll be back soon....
No 7, no kelly, no Friedman, no Ian, no 8 either....
tears are falling....


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 20, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Plus, that badass Kelly he played.



All Kellys are inherently badass


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

manu80 said:


> I'm going to cry, i'll be back soon....
> No 7, no kelly, no Friedman, no Ian, no 8 either....
> tears are falling....



Yeah, what's with the absence of those Ian sig V's we all saw pics of? Did they get scrapped? There's no way this is the full 2016 offerings. They have to be saving stuff for NAMM.


----------



## Force (Jan 21, 2016)

Depending on prices, I will probably end up with a neon pink SL3X. Gonna have to grow my hair again & order a 100 cans of hair spray too


----------



## manu80 (Jan 21, 2016)

That's what i'm hoping for otherwise it's a very weak year for them
No variation on beaulieu 's V ?


----------



## Forkface (Jan 21, 2016)

that pink sl3x is calling me.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 21, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> I agree that one is pretty nice, but I which they would have included black sharkfins and matching maple headstock like the MIJ DK2M.





I dunno, I'm not really a fan of inlays period, so the smaller the better, and natty 'stocks give off a vintage vibe to me that doesn't match this guitar.


All IMO of course.


If anything, it needs a reverse headstock.


----------



## Aso (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## atrfan1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Aso said:


>



Sweet jesus let that be a production model


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 21, 2016)

They need to put that out of its misery.....


----------



## Aso (Jan 21, 2016)

atrfan1 said:


> Sweet jesus let that be a production model



Not a chance. One off Masterbuilt and you probably couldn't throw enough money at them to build one for you.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 21, 2016)

manu80 said:


> That's what i'm hoping for otherwise it's a very weak year for them
> No variation on beaulieu 's V ?



They already introduced the X-Series version, so I doubt we'll see anything else.

Why, oh why can't they make a Pro Series Soloist 7? I've given up on a production USA version, but I would think a Pro would sell.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Aso said:


> Not a chance. One off Masterbuilt and you probably couldn't throw enough money at them to build one for you.



I'm violently disappointed


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jan 21, 2016)

Force said:


> Depending on prices, I will probably end up with a neon pink SL3X. Gonna have to grow my hair again & order a 100 cans of hair spray too



I'm with ya. I'm torn between pink and green.

No amount of hair spray is going to make up for my thinning hair though.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 21, 2016)

How are those SLX guitars? Are they good enough to play on around the house? Are they good enough to be "creative"?

The bright red and neon yellow charvel pro mod (with the pickguard) are interesting, I can get my RG550 imitation on (without the paper thin neck, which I don't care for anyway)


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2016)

Aso said:


>



Robbin Crosby tribute?


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2016)

jl-austin said:


> How are those SLX guitars? Are they good enough to play on around the house? Are they good enough to be "creative"?



I played an older SLX in neon green and a natural one (first generation, shortly after release) and I thought they were KILLER guitars for the price. The ones I played came setup up really well and the fretwork was clean.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 21, 2016)

Not that I'd be interested in buying one, but I really am shocked that Jackson doesn't have 7s all the way through their lines at this point. Their TARGET AUDIENCE is metal, and that's clearly a direction the music has been going in for YEARS.

I chalk this crap up to the suits at Fender. Worst thing to ever happen to Jackson.


----------



## Womb raider (Jan 21, 2016)

Pretty underwhelming line up for this year so far. Not sure what I was expecting, but something a bit more cutting edge I suppose. Jackson definitely played it safe.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 21, 2016)

Do the DKA's 7 /8 or slat perform enough ?


----------



## electriceye (Jan 21, 2016)

Music Zoo has some Jackson CS pics. Yeah, looks VERY underwhelming, to be honest. :/

NAMM 2016: Jackson Custom Shop Guitars at the Showcase Event!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 21, 2016)

the flip-flop 27 fretter looks okay I guess 

what is up with that booth? Jackson fall on hard times or something?


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 21, 2016)

A fellow on jcfonline put it nicely, Jackson is a brand, not a company. A brand under the knife by the looks of it


----------



## Force (Jan 21, 2016)

jl-austin said:


> How are those SLX guitars?



I had some time with a Yellow one when it came out a couple years ago. Phenomenal guitar, even with the Duncan Designed p'ups it sounded sweet. Typically gorgeous Jackson neck, decent amount of weight, super comfortable to hold, not a single fault to be found. Worth every penny and then some. Inspiring to play & create with.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 21, 2016)

1b4n3z said:


> A fellow on jcfonline put it nicely, Jackson is a brand, not a company. A brand under the knife by the looks of it



I guess there's a whole lot of WTF is Fender thinking going on...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

...
Why the .... are they bringing back the Katana?


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 21, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...
> Why the .... are they bringing back the Katana?



Why not?

It's a pretty interesting guitar I can see metal guys rocking it. But also I can definitely see indie guys rocking it to stand out...which is good I guess? maybe?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 21, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> Please tell me this is a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Floyd rose speedloader!!!!

I had 2 bc richs with them on but could only get the strings from Germany !


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the only reason they have pictures with speedloaders is to show the colors. They have pictures for some other colors on there that have original floyds on them. Also the specs still say regular floyds.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 21, 2016)

Sweet Jesus I want this






And this:


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 21, 2016)

https://youtu.be/q_PCAQKulfg

Major Want for the Broderick HT7 in that Blue


----------



## Jujex (Jan 22, 2016)

The new Pro SL2QMAHs look fantastic. Is it me or do the pro soloists look better than the SL2Hs?
I wish they would add these quilt top finishes for USA models since the USA SL2H MAH aren't available anymore or at least they should do more Custom selcet runs with these finishes. Anyway they look good, specially that blue!


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 22, 2016)

BucketheadRules said:


>





I want it


----------



## manu80 (Jan 22, 2016)

The joker's axe !


----------



## electriceye (Jan 22, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> Why not?
> 
> It's a pretty interesting guitar I can see metal guys rocking it. But also I can definitely see indie guys rocking it to stand out...which is good I guess? maybe?



Uhhhhhhh...no.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 22, 2016)

Jujex said:


> The new Pro SL2QMAHs look fantastic. Is it me or do the pro soloists look better than the SL2Hs?
> I wish they would add these quilt top finishes for USA models since the USA SL2H MAH aren't available anymore or at least they should do more Custom selcet runs with these finishes. Anyway they look good, specially that blue!



They DO look good. I'm just wondering how good the tops will be.


----------



## fogboundturtle (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm not sure if I like the half shark teeth inlays. I prefer the typical shark inlays that Jackson offers


----------



## gunch (Jan 22, 2016)

Pink SL3X =


----------



## feraledge (Jan 22, 2016)

Pretty cool feature on the tone knob. 10 = full bypass. Also some people should be pretty stoked that they moved the volume knob back a bit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

I love how that dude was gesturing everything while the guy talking was giving the specs. 

But yeah, if I wasn't burnt out on Strats, I'd so check one of these out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## jernigant (Jan 23, 2016)

Jackson Pro Series Monarkh SC - Tobacco Burst | Sweetwater.com

Some nice pictures of the Monarkh


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 23, 2016)

Dat neck heel.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 23, 2016)

WTF?? That neck heal is AWFUL! If they're going to make it NT, then do something like Gibson did with the Axxess (sp?). This is....just....huh?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 23, 2016)

electriceye said:


> WTF?? That neck heal is AWFUL! If they're going to make it NT, then do something like Gibson did with the Axxess (sp?). This is....just....huh?



Looks like a set-neck, not a neckthrough. 

Only thing that really bothers me about it is how the neckjoint was taped off. It'd look a little better if the paint didn't extend so far onto the start of the neck.


----------



## Aso (Jan 23, 2016)

BucketheadRules said:


> Sweet Jesus I want this



I know what dealer got this one if your really do want it.


----------



## Pav (Jan 23, 2016)

It looks fine to me, the heel on that Monarkh is still nothing compared to the heel on my old Dinky.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't usually like pickguards on RRs but the white with chrome looks really great.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 23, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> I'm pretty sure the only reason they have pictures with speedloaders is to show the colors. They have pictures for some other colors on there that have original floyds on them. Also the specs still say regular floyds.



Ugh. Again, how old are those graphics? Further proof no one gives much of a sh*t running Jackson if those are STILL available.


----------



## starkill (Jan 23, 2016)

MatthewK said:


> I don't usually like pickguards on RRs but the white with chrome looks really great.


It's a shame that it hasn't 24 Frets

I dunno why they still make the RRs with those ....ty 22 Frets.

I mean, sure when it would be a classic Randy/Concorde Model I'd unterstand that, but on the modern RRs there is no reason to make them with 22 Frets.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

Because people like me like 22 frets.


----------



## starkill (Jan 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because people like me like 22 frets.


And is there any proper reason why?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

starkill said:


> And is there any proper reason why?



I don't make use of a full 2-octave neck, and I prefer the tone of the neck pickup when it's closer to the neck.

And it's a minor thing, but I think a Rhoads looks better with 22 frets over 24.


----------



## starkill (Jan 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't make use of a full 2-octave neck, and I prefer the tone of the neck pickup when it's closer to the neck.
> 
> And it's a minor thing, but I think a Rhoads looks better with 22 frets over 24.



I'm the exact opposite of that. I use the 24th fret really commonly and
I don't use neck pickups (in general).  

And the look to me is also the opposite, a guitar with 24 frets looks unfinished to me, as if a piece would be missing,

But to each their own. The best would be that they offer it with 22 and 24 frets, that would be fair.


----------



## Force (Jan 24, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Ugh. Again, how old are those graphics? Further proof no one gives much of a sh*t running Jackson if those are STILL available.



Who cares how old they are, they're 2 of the hottest graphics ever. Not to your tastes? Don't buy em. Each to their own.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 24, 2016)

I would say the graphics are iconic rather than old, Jackson has a lot of customers that are interested in their legacy and I think they do a good job of catering to those types as well as introducing new products (at least in the last 4 years or so that has been the case).


----------



## cpfc_fan (Jan 24, 2016)

I have still have the snakeskin SL2H that I got back in 2001. That thing will be with me forever.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't make use of a full 2-octave neck, and I prefer the tone of the neck pickup when it's closer to the neck.
> 
> And it's a minor thing, but I think a Rhoads looks better with 22 frets over 24.



THIS. SO MUCH THIS. When I see LP shapes with 24 frets, its an immediate turnoff for me. In my head, that isn't an LP. On other shapes, that is just a style and preference thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> THIS. SO MUCH THIS. When I see LP shapes with 24 frets, its an immediate turnoff for me. In my head, that isn't an LP. On other shapes, that is just a style and preference thing.



Thats why I can't get into most LTD Eclipses. 80% of them are 24-fret and look so cramped.  It's why I'm glad 22-fret Eclipses have gotten more prevalent in the passed 5 years.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 24, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> THIS. SO MUCH THIS. When I see LP shapes with 24 frets, its an immediate turnoff for me. In my head, that isn't an LP. On other shapes, that is just a style and preference thing.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thats why I can't get into most LTD Eclipses. 80% of them are 24-fret and look so cramped.  It's why I'm glad 22-fret Eclipses have gotten more prevalent in the passed 5 years.



With more traditional LP shapes I agree, but with the Eclipse/EC-series & other modern single-cuts I don't really mind.

FWIW I don't use 24 frets either so they're just superfluous but I don't care...

I understand if the neck PUP tone thing bugs you though!


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 24, 2016)

I've gotten so used to 24 fret guitars that it almost feels weird whenever I play on a 22 fret neck. Even my Jackson RR5, which is one of my personal favorite guitar, almost feels weird now because of the 22 fret neck. And don't even get me started on Fender's with 21 fret necks. That should not exist


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 24, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> I've gotten so used to 24 fret guitars that it almost feels weird whenever I play on a 22 fret neck. Even my Jackson RR5, which is one of my personal favorite guitar, almost feels weird now because of the 22 fret neck. *And don't even get me started on Fender's with 21 fret necks. That should not exist*



That's what I learned on  which probably explains why I don't utilize all 24 frets when they're available!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree with 21-fret necks. I do use all 22 frets, and having 1 missing is... ugh. 

Plus, there's no advantage with having 21 frets to my knowledge. The neck pickup is still in the same place.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 24, 2016)

starkill said:


> I'm the exact opposite of that. I use the 24th fret really commonly and
> I don't use neck pickups (in general).
> 
> And the look to me is also the opposite, a guitar with 24 frets looks unfinished to me, as if a piece would be missing,
> ...



What is bad about the 24 fret RR's is that they make them the same as the 22's, but they just push the pickup back and extend the fretboard, making the high access hard to reach. They should keep the 24th fret where the 22nd fret is, but that requires different machining.


----------



## starkill (Jan 24, 2016)

snowblind56 said:


> What is bad about the 24 fret RR's is that they make them the same as the 22's, but they just push the pickup back and extend the fretboard, making the high access hard to reach. They should keep the 24th fret where the 22nd fret is, but that requires different machining.


I do not have the slightest problem wih that.
And yeah they did modells, but no ro series.
Yeah they did earlier a nice Japan made series but they discontinued
them. I loved them but I huw stupid I was I sold mine. And now they're
just doing the X-Series with 24 Frets. Don't get me wrong, they're great guitars, I have 2 X Series Rhoads, the one with pink and the one with yellow 
bevels.
But I'd give a kidney for pro series Rhoads with 24 Frets. I can't afford a custom guitar atm.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

Since you say you don't use neck pickups... Find an old Jackson RR24. 






Or a Jackson Stars.

You're better off finding used than new .


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2016)

eaeolian said:


> Uhh...I have a SLAT3-7 with full-sized inlays. The first run of 50 or so were the ones with the small inlays and no binding.



I'm late as hell on this but I have one from the first run. That's why I was so interested in yours. Plus you got the one w the sexy finish.


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



What's new about it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2016)

Fixed bridge.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 25, 2016)

after the no show of scott ian's v, brett hind's V, i haven't even seen that Cort RR style that was previewed last year....
sad times for V lovvvverz


----------



## gunch (Jan 25, 2016)

Are there any Charvel style 2s this year?


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thats why I can't get into most LTD Eclipses. 80% of them are 24-fret and look so cramped.  It's why I'm glad 22-fret Eclipses have gotten more prevalent in the passed 5 years.



22 fret eclipse's ftw


----------



## feraledge (Jan 25, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> Are there any Charvel style 2s this year?



I'm not sure if we'll really see those in production again. I asked CMC Guitars about their Charvel "Custom Select" options to see if the Style 2 is an option there and it is not. Seems like it could have been a safer place to start. 
I'm thankful in a way though because then it pushed me to getting a custom Sully super-tele. The only thing I didn't love about my USA Pro Mod Style 2 was the lack of a forearm contour.


----------



## Pav (Jan 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Since you say you don't use neck pickups... Find an old Jackson RR24.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I would kill to find a good deal on one of those RR24s. I have a major soft spot for 24 fret one-pickup Rhoads, Alexi Laiho-style. Unfortunately I've only found them in one finish that I don't like.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 26, 2016)

I find it hard to believe there's no market for a USA Soloist or Dinky 7. But that's got to be the explanation, right? Or have I missed a humungous piece of news?


The Broderick and B7 just don't do it for me.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2016)

StevenC said:


> I find it hard to believe there's no market for a USA Soloist or Dinky 7. But that's got to be the explanation, right? Or have I missed a humungous piece of news?
> 
> 
> The Broderick and B7 just don't do it for me.



What about a Misha? You don't want a Jackson RGA? 

They are making a mint in the CS since there's no production version of those is my only guess, since I've been pushing for a production version Soloist 7 since 2000. Then again, it's not like my name is Ian or Collen, so...

Of course, I've only ever physically seen a USA Broderick 7 in his hands. I did play a B7, and it was very nice, but wrong bridge and scale length for me.

Then when you do get a non-Soloist/Dinky shape 7, is that stupid looking signature V instead of a King V or Rhoads. WTF, Jackson?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2016)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm late as hell on this but I have one from the first run. That's why I was so interested in yours. Plus you got the one w the sexy finish.



Hey, it's still available.


----------



## FrashyFroo (Jan 26, 2016)

Another year of disappointment from Jackson and charvel for me, not that I've really considered buying one since they shut down the Japanese factory anyway. There's some new colours and a new body shape we have dozens of (likely superior) alternatives to. Hell, Bc Rich came out with more interesting stuff this year.

While Schecter and Ibanez are consistently the most satisfactory brands in terms of new releases, Charvel and Jackson are being treated like stepchildren by Fender and are slowly becoming a brand no one cares about in their respective markets. Charvel has its old-school appeal going for it but I honestly don't know what is keeping Jackson afloat.


----------



## Pav (Jan 26, 2016)

FrashyFroo said:


> While Schecter and Ibanez are consistently the most satisfactory brands in terms of new releases, Charvel and Jackson are being treated like stepchildren by Fender and are slowly becoming a brand no one cares about in their respective markets. Charvel has its old-school appeal going for it but I honestly don't know what is keeping Jackson afloat.



Speak for yourself, my friend. Jackson continues to make guitars I'm interested in to this day.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 26, 2016)

I think there's an odd expectation that Jackson and Charvel need to innovate more. There's nothing wrong with being the company that sticks to what it does best and innovating in different ways. 
It's when they make changes that they screw up: the MII Pro Series lacked solid QC, the first rounds of the (more recent) X series were pretty horrible, the Desolation series for Charvel tanked. 
There are reasons why Jackson's core line is smaller than most companies on their level, they know what works. The Custom Select option is a good one. I think it's surprising that they haven't added a USA Dinky or Soloist in a 7, but they're also focusing on stuff like the Misha and Broderick sigs. 
Charvel, to me, is San Dimas and So Cal. I would love to see the Style 2 come back and a recessed neck plate/sculpted heel, but they are what they are. If they did what I wanted: a burnt orange SD with white pickups and a black floyd, I would have been forced to buy one, so there's that.


----------



## exo (Jan 26, 2016)

FrashyFroo said:


> Another year of disappointment from Jackson and charvel for me, not that I've really considered buying one since they shut down the Japanese factory anyway. There's some new colours and a new body shape we have dozens of (likely superior) alternatives to. Hell, Bc Rich came out with more interesting stuff this year.
> 
> While Schecter and Ibanez are consistently the most satisfactory brands in terms of new releases, Charvel and Jackson are being treated like stepchildren by Fender and are slowly becoming a brand no one cares about in their respective markets. Charvel has its old-school appeal going for it but I honestly don't know what is keeping Jackson afloat.



Jackson stays going on history (they are a brand synonymous with "metal") and reputation (the US and Custom shop stuff is almost universally praised). They don't really NEED more than that to keep themselves in people's consciousness. They're PLENTY relevant to their market, and I daresay the reputation and overall quality of all but their bargain price point lines will keep them going just fine......and even THOSE are gaining a positive rep thanks to the JS32 series.

You don't need to introduce a new shape, or add something new to an ERG lineup when someone says "USA Jackson", and people start drooling.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jan 27, 2016)

exo said:


> Jackson stays going on history (they are a brand synonymous with "metal") and reputation (the US and Custom shop stuff is almost universally praised). They don't really NEED more than that to keep themselves in people's consciousness. They're PLENTY relevant to their market, and I daresay the reputation and overall quality of all but their bargain price point lines will keep them going just fine......and even THOSE are gaining a positive rep thanks to the JS32 series.
> 
> You don't need to introduce a new shape, or add something new to an ERG lineup when someone says "USA Jackson", and people start drooling.



I have to agree. I'd love to see a USA Soloist 7, but their core line is still, in my opinion, the best quality production guitars out there. My 02 SL2H has been my #1 for many years, and i'll never let it go. And their CS is second to none.


----------



## MWC262 (Jan 27, 2016)

I think over the years Jackson has done many things right (RR24, SLAT3-7, COW to name a few). I think it's important that companies stick with what they know. Look at Gibson, they tried to experiment and it blew up in their face with the robot tuners. People want an old fashioned LP, not one that has fancy tuners on it with a up charge. People vote with their wallets. Ibanez on the other hand is known for always pushing the boundaries such as fanned fret guitars and new innovations of their tremelos. 

Companies that build on their staple guitars might not seem like innovation, but reinforces what their know for. The new pro series soloists are closer to the USA models IMO. Look at the new pro soloist with the maple fret board. Its something different than what they had last year or any year. Sure it's a small tweak to the soloist, but its different. Different color options help too. Ibanez was haunted by this for years! Black RGs every year, but they finally made a change. Options to the consumer are great, but giving the consumer too many options can confuse them on what they should get. 

Jackson I think is doing it right, by adding a new body shape. Sure the LP shape has been copied by most companies with their own spin on it. Introducing a new body shape and some different attributes to their line doesn't give the consumer an option to tailspin in figuring what instrument they should choose. 

Musicians of today aren't much different than they were years ago. We still want reliable, work horse instruments, and instruments that express our personalities. If you have played a Jackson guitar, you know what you're getting.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2016)

MWC262 said:


> Options to the consumer are great, but giving the consumer too many options can confuse them on what they should get.



It's really funny you say that. I spec'd out about a billion Carvins and never managed to pull the trigger on a single one


----------



## FrashyFroo (Jan 27, 2016)

I actually own a Jackson, an Absinthe frost KV with quicksilver pinstripes (best finish ever by the way) and a Charvel, candy red MIJ San Dimas. I drove about 4 hours (a long drive for Europeans) to get one of two of the former I could find anywhere on this side of the pond.


I absolutely adored both brands around the beginning of the decade. Their MIJ stuff was unbeatable for the price. I spent loads of time on the JCF forum and constantly researched their 1980's model series and pro stuff . I've never had GAS for any guitar like I did for the RR24 and the Charvel Dreamsicle. To me they just lost their magic when they closed the Japanese factory. They had been with those guys for decades! They spun some nonsense story about the tsunami having something to do with it too. I think I'm just a bit jaded because of that.

To illustrate how pissed I was, imagine this: One year Charvel is producing a series of highly acclaimed superstrats in Japan. These guitars come with a hardshell case, go for under 700 euros (mine was priced at 666, no joke) and have great hardware. You can even choose between Duncans and Dimarzios. They also have a really cool series called the Wildcard where they introduce a new limited edition guitar every few months (not sure how long it was). Then, suddenly, they shut down the factory and move production to Mexico. You no longer get a case with your guitar, Dimarzios are cut as an option, prices go up about a 100 bucks and the wildcard series is dropped. They then release a gaudy-as-hell, Schecter Hellraiser-like series of Chinese guitars with Surfcaster (skatecaster) and Star bodies and introduce a new LP shape (Notice anything familiar?), pissing off people who wanted Stars and Surfcasters with an old-school look similar to the Sand Dimas and So-Cal.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 27, 2016)

^Charvel didn't shut down the factory, the factory just shut down. That's why we don't have anymore Japanese made Jacksons anymore either. There's no way the margins on those Charvels were that high either (though they were probably higher than the original line of US ones at the same price)-look at the prices of Japanese Ibanezes and ESPs. Sucks, but they make guitars to make money 

The Mexican SoCals I played slay btw. Still _very_ good guitars for the price, just not the steal the American and Japanese versions were.


----------



## FrashyFroo (Jan 28, 2016)

From what I understand they went out of business because they were forced to accept really bad deals with FMIC. They were apparently making less money per guitar than Korean factories. I was on JCF back when this was happening and I'm pretty sure some Jackson representatives were trying to have us believe the closure was due to the tsunami.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2016)

His surfer dude accent is getting more and more apparent.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Feb 5, 2016)

FrashyFroo said:


> From what I understand they went out of business because they were forced to accept really bad deals with FMIC. They were apparently making less money per guitar than Korean factories. I was on JCF back when this was happening and I'm pretty sure some Jackson representatives were trying to have us believe the closure was due to the tsunami.



I can say that this is 100% not true. The factory closed on its own  Real bummer too because they made some great guitars!


----------



## oppgulp (Feb 6, 2016)

Scott Ian signature V coming soon:


----------



## manu80 (Feb 6, 2016)

F.......K YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!
At last jackson !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2016)

Even has a floyd.


----------



## jamesfarrell (Feb 6, 2016)

Love my Jacksons


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Anyoen seen this besides me? Jackson JS Series JS32RM Rhoads Electric Guitar Black | Musician&#39;s Friend Cheap import but damn does it look tight! Too bad i'm not in my high school days or I would buy it


----------



## manu80 (Feb 7, 2016)

affordable RR24 almost, sweet


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Feb 7, 2016)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Anyoen seen this besides me? Jackson JS Series JS32RM Rhoads Electric Guitar Black | Musician's Friend Cheap import but damn does it look tight! Too bad i'm not in my high school days or I would buy it



man this thing looks niiiiiicce, i wish they would made a pro version of it


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a 2016 RR3 on pre-order. I'll let you know how I like it in March or whenever I receive it.


----------



## pahulkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Damn that RR is nice. How to convince girlfriend that 5 RR Vs is completely practical......


----------



## Force (Feb 8, 2016)

It says it has passive pick ups, what's with the battery compartment in the back?


----------



## Aso (Feb 8, 2016)

pahulkster said:


> Damn that RR is nice. How to convince girlfriend that 5 RR Vs is completely practical......



Just make sure it's the same color as one of the other Rhoads and never have them in the same room. She will never know.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 9, 2016)

I think the new Scott Ian sig will be a HUGE hit for Jackson. I haven't liked either of his previous ones at all.


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Feb 10, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Are there any prices known? I guess U.S.A. Signature sounds expensive, but I hope not so 

And are both colors available as 6 and 7-String?


----------



## Aso (Feb 10, 2016)

Krazy Kalle said:


> Are there any prices known? I guess U.S.A. Signature sounds expensive, but I hope not so
> 
> And are both colors available as 6 and 7-String?



3-3.5k for a USA Broderick is what you should expect to pay


----------



## DeepSixed (Jun 21, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> I still can't believe they haven't introduced a Pro series Kelly. I'd be all over it if they did.



It looks like one is finally coming at Summer NAMM:

Summer NAMM and More: Jackson KE5FR and KV5FR


----------



## V_man (Jun 21, 2016)

DeepSixed said:


> It looks like one is finally coming at Summer NAMM:
> 
> Summer NAMM and More: Jackson KE5FR and KV5FR




That link is awfully out of date. If you check the date it says 2009.


----------



## DeepSixed (Jun 22, 2016)

V_man said:


> That link is awfully out of date. If you check the date it says 2009.



Bah - my bad. It popped up in my google alerts, should have checked the date more closely - but was on mobile. Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## Mangle (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with AliExpress and a seller named Kevin Shi All Guitars? They've got left-handed Kelly KE-2's for $300 & change.... brand new.... w/ case $400?

Edit: Nvrmnd, seller is from China. Quite a gimmick - had me going for a second!


----------



## xzacx (Jun 23, 2016)

Lot of new guitars posted here. Some really good stuff too. I've been wanting a USA Dominion forever. Also fanned frets. A new Soloist 7 with a pointy headstock. A Rhoads 7. And a Warrior 7!

New Models for 2016 | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## feraledge (Jun 23, 2016)

Atta boy Dave!


----------



## feraledge (Jun 23, 2016)

This should make a lot of people happy. Pro Series SL7:




SLAT X FF 7 & 8








That RRX24-7


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 23, 2016)

Man I wish Davey McDave-face played warriors with reversed headstocks, buts it's his sig and it looks GOOD!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

The 7-string is 27 - 25.5 and the 8-string is 28 - 25.5. That's a pretty damn good range to me. 

Also, dat 6-string in blue.


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2016)

Dat 10th Anniversary Dominion


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 23, 2016)

That warrior looks mean as hell. The multiscales look good too but I wish the blue one had a matching headstock


----------



## abeigor (Jun 23, 2016)

$5,500 for the Scott Ian King V? That's obscene.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 23, 2016)

So pumped about the new 7s. The SL7 looks awesome.


----------



## The omnipotent one (Jun 23, 2016)

Those multiscales look a bit wonky. Dave's signature looks great, but it sure ain't gonna be cheap.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 23, 2016)

I cry. No DXMG and DKMG-looking reverse head Dinkys/Soloists in the Pro series.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 23, 2016)

abeigor said:


> $5,500 for the Scott Ian King V? That's obscene.



How is that obscene? It's not out of line with any of the other USA sigs. The only one of those that's under $4k MSRP is the Adrian Smith.

Plus the X series version of it is retailing for $699.99.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

On top of that, that's the MSRP, not street.


----------



## Nag (Jun 23, 2016)

if that SL7 is 26.5" scale, I'll take three.

But I'm ready to bet it will be 25.5".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

Nagash said:


> if that SL7 is 26.5" scale, I'll take three.
> 
> But I'm ready to bet it will be 25.5".



Pickup spacing is too narrow to be 26.5''. Plus, the spec sheet says 25.5''.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Any idea on the price of the fanned frets?


----------



## stevexc (Jun 23, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Any idea on the price of the fanned frets?



$849/899 USD street 

Jackson X Series Soloist Archtop SLAT7 FF - Metallic Blue | Sweetwater.com


----------



## abeigor (Jun 23, 2016)

stevexc said:


> How is that obscene? It's not out of line with any of the other USA sigs. The only one of those that's under $4k MSRP is the Adrian Smith.
> 
> Plus the X series version of it is retailing for $699.99.



I guess I just balk at sig prices in general. That X-Series, thought...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

stevexc said:


> $849 USD street
> 
> Jackson X Series Soloist Archtop SLAT7 FF - Metallic Blue | Sweetwater.com



...., better scale lenght (IMO) than the Ibanez one, AND it's cheaper. It's actually cheaper than a lot of Agiles, as well.

Jackson's got a winner with the djent kids.


----------



## Aso (Jun 23, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Atta boy Dave!



Wonder what the going rate for a kidney is and if it would be enough for me to get one of these.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jun 23, 2016)

Still waiting on a Pro series Kelly and Warrior. That SL7 is sweet though. No point in me looking at any of these new USA signatures since they will cost way too much in Canada. I would love to see a Pro series Juggernaut by next year.

EDIT: I love the 7 string RR but am I the only one that finds it weird that they went with duncan designs while all other X series 7 have much better pickups?


----------



## Mangle (Jun 23, 2016)

This is a seriously coordinated marketing effort, never seen anything like it before.... a real blitz.... kudos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

Wat.


----------



## lemeker (Jun 23, 2016)

I guess I had better start saving for that SL7. I also like the RR too.


----------



## electriceye (Jun 23, 2016)

Not bad, I guess. I think the RR24-7 is pretty freakin' cool and they should offer that as a stud USA model. Is the Scott Ian only avail in white? I could have sworn I saw him with a black one, too. Like the other current USA signs, just way too pricey for me. Looking at, at least, $3200 street.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 23, 2016)

That Warrior 7 kicks all sorts of ass . Jackson has really been pushing the envelope lately, and I like it.


----------



## Forkface (Jun 24, 2016)

i think if i stop buying food from here all the way to October i can probably manage to buy that Warrior.

wish me luck.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 24, 2016)

Forkface said:


> i think if i stop buying food from here all the way to October i can probably manage to buy that Warrior.
> 
> wish me luck.



Wishing you luck. A warrior with a cause. I can get behind that.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 24, 2016)

Forkface said:


> i think if i stop buying food from here all the way to October i can probably manage to buy that Warrior.
> 
> wish me luck.



Goddamn you eat a lot


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Jackson, I might purchase my first FF guitar


----------



## StevenC (Jun 24, 2016)

That Warrior is amazing and I need one!


----------



## MrWulf (Jun 24, 2016)

I'd gun for the FF so hard if it wasn't for the fact i won't be sure if it is a pure neck-through vs just a set neck.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jun 24, 2016)

I seriously hope to god that their Quality Control on their new Pro series models is better than in the past, because I just acquired some serious GAS for that SL7 

And also, that Dave Davidson USA Warrior


----------



## manu80 (Jun 24, 2016)

at last !!!!!
Damn that black headstock on the cheap version of the Scott Ian....
Well, I'll sand and repaint that


----------



## Nag (Jun 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pickup spacing is too narrow to be 26.5''. Plus, the spec sheet says 25.5''.



Thanks for info  although I really wasn't hoping NOT to be disappointed. I'd love more models that are not bolt-on, extended scale and floyd. Schecter had a few sevens like that but they're all discontinued, they still have the Loomis. Most of the sevens Jackson offers have a rosewood board, which is why I stay away from them (the texture of rosewood gives me goosebumps, I really hate that stuff). Pro Series usually have ebony, which is basically the only reason I looked at this guitar.

Whatever. I'll keep praying, although I'm running out of metal gods to ask a favor


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 24, 2016)

No mable broads


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 24, 2016)

I just realized something about the Monarkh.

Is it me or does the JS series version have a different cutaway than the X-series or Pro Series? The JS cutaway looks much better.

The JS







The others


----------



## supertruper1988 (Jun 24, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> I'd gun for the FF so hard if it wasn't for the fact i won't be sure if it is a pure neck-through vs just a set neck.



its definitely a neck thru


----------



## feraledge (Jun 24, 2016)

Maybe just the binding, looks the same to me.


----------



## Nlelith (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't see any difference with those cutaways either.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jun 25, 2016)

God, it's like Jackson is willing to fulfill my wishes
- 7 string Rhoads 
- 24 frets 
- Reverse headstock

pure awesomeness


----------



## Lawyer85 (Jul 2, 2016)

Has someone Infos on the Limited Edition Juggernaut HT6 in Matte Orange ?
I guess it wont be cheaper than the standard HT6 because it´s a LE Version, which is sad. I totaly dig the color but I´m not willing to pay the high price for it. I could afford it if i want, but it seems too much Money for me. There are many alternatives like a Mayones Duvell oder Regius, Aristides, Suhr or smaller Custom Shop Guitars.

It would be great if Jackson would offer a HT6 in the 1200-1500$ Price Range.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jul 2, 2016)

Lawyer85 said:


> Has someone Infos on the Limited Edition Juggernaut HT6 in Matte Orange ?
> I guess it wont be cheaper than the standard HT6 because it´s a LE Version, which is sad. I totaly dig the color but I´m not willing to pay the high price for it. I could afford it if i want, but it seems too much Money for me. There are many alternatives like a Mayones Duvell oder Regius, Aristides, Suhr or smaller Custom Shop Guitars.
> 
> It would be great if Jackson would offer a HT6 in the 1200-1500$ Price Range.



Misha was saying in his sig thread that they are working on an import Juggernaut which will most likely be in that price range.


----------



## oremus91 (Jul 2, 2016)

Am I the only one who things the warrior would make an amazing platform for the first headless Jackson?


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 2, 2016)

That black Warrior with the white bevels they got out now... imagine that, but with that maple board with the black sharkfin inlays from that white Rhoads model.... I'd be ALL over that! And if it had a reverse headstock, all the better! 

May end up mixing and matching some parts in the future


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 2, 2016)

I generally like Singlecut guitars, but there is just something off about the new Monarkh I can't get past. I've seen and played a few in person as well, and its not just in the pictures. The cutaway looks a bit anemic and the headstock well, simply doesn't play well with the overall aesthetic. Can't say I was really blown away by the comfort or playability either.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 25, 2016)

Necro bump as I didn't see a Jackson megathread just the owners club. Any word on a 2017 pro series warrior? Not holding my breath on a USA. Would love a natural finish w/no pickup rings. The did the Dave custom sig this year, so hoping to hear some news.


----------



## StrmRidr (Nov 25, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Necro bump as I didn't see a Jackson megathread just the owners club. Any word on a 2017 pro series warrior? Not holding my breath on a USA. Would love a natural finish w/no pickup rings. The did the Dave custom sig this year, so hoping to hear some news.



I would really love a Pro series warrior, not sure my wallet would like it as much. The current X series Warrior is nice with the reverse headstock but the rosewood fingerboard ruins it for me.


----------



## xzacx (Nov 25, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Not holding my breath on a USA.



They still make the WR1.


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 5, 2017)

It looks like the SLAT8 multiscale may have some sort of cosmetic refresh for 2017? Looks like they changed the bridge hardware to gunmental/chrome. I found some pictures of what seems to be a prior model with all black hardware. Can't see any other tangible differences for now. I really like that it's a 28" - 26" fan, and from pictures, it looks like the parallel fret might be 9th instead of 12th, which keeps the first 5 or so frets from being too sharply angled.







My only gripe is that it isn't available in anything other than boring black. They could have at least offered blue, maybe? Or is that not a metal enough color? 

I remember Jacksons being great quality back in the day, though I haven't picked one up for now. Haven't been super impressed by the fretwork on my RG8. I think this might be my next 8 string. All it will need is some new pickups and locking tuners, and maybe I'll have my luthier sand off the gloss finish from the back of the neck. 

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/guita...at8-ms-dark-rosewood-fingerboard-gloss-black/


----------



## supertruper1988 (Mar 6, 2017)

Backsnack said:


> It looks like the SLAT8 multiscale may have some sort of cosmetic refresh for 2017? Looks like they changed the bridge hardware to gunmental/chrome. I found some pictures of what seems to be a prior model with all black hardware. Can't see any other tangible differences for now. I really like that it's a 28" - 26" fan, and from pictures, it looks like the parallel fret might be 9th instead of 12th, which keeps the first 5 or so frets from being too sharply angled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It should be all black according to when I called Jackson. The parallel is at the 8th for a good balance.


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 6, 2017)

supertruper1988 said:


> It should be all black according to when I called Jackson. The parallel is at the 8th for a good balance.



Strange. I wonder why they haven't updated the photo on their own website? That's where I pulled that image from.

Thanks for the info on the parallel fret. Definitely much more comfy at 8 or 9 than at 12 IMO. Even having a 2" spread on the fan doesn't look too angled from the picture either.


----------

